# 489 visa Limited Number of Places



## kolute (Dec 22, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has received a similar response from a case officer?!

The visa you have applied for is part of the regional skilled category. The migration program planning level for this category has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.

This means processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used,the department cannot grant further visas in this category this program year unless more visa places become available.
I cannot advise you whether more visa places will become available in this category as planning levels are determined by the Australian government.

As planning levels apply to all applications, including those in final stages of processing, I cannot give you an 
indication as to the likely timeframe of your application.

in the meantime , I encourage you to check the department's website for updated information regarding allocation, processing and changes to the skilled migration program which may effect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter. 

Regards
Kolute


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

Well that's why I guess I didn't hear anything from my case team I was appointed a team drive 31 st Oct but no response yet could you please give your time line of your application to be more clear since when this happened


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

yes 

i think they limit the invitations as well for 489 visa 



> Due to a large number of applications there will be a limit of 35 invitations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) (Sponsored) visas until further notice. This change will be implemented from the 16 December 2013 invitation round.
> 
> Please note that this will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) (State or territory nominated) visas and nominations for these visas can continue.


not sure it is only for December or the whole year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

Its the whole year, july to the end of june. You will not be invited or granted once their allocation has been granted, which it has.


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Is this applicable for alll occupation or selected?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

For all


----------



## kolute (Dec 22, 2013)

_shel said:


> For all


Shel thanks for reply 

Can i know where to fiend information about this


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

this impact only for 489 FS, not SRS

many people allocated CO withing 1 month in forum for regional SS.


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

Well I lodged on 1st oct n got CO allocated on 31st I'm also SRS not FS ,but still not a single email from CO about my case I called diac n they told me its with team 8 I emailed them but sadly no reply too so hopefully waiting for some response .

Thanks


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

They might hold for 6 occupation for 489 visa.. not impact other SOL 2 list.. they give 1st priority to 189 over this 6 occupation only


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

jayptl said:


> They might hold for 6 occupation for 489 visa.. not impact other SOL 2 list.. they give 1st priority to 189 over this 6 occupation only


Hi jptl,
Is it true that there are no grants for 489 visa for the last two months. Why is it??? Do we have to wait for so long? I lodged my visa app on 29th Nov. How do we know tht we hve got a CO?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

Because 489 is a low priority visa and will be processed after higher priority visas have been granted. Family sponsored are even lower priority again. Due to the high amount of peoplle applying for it and its liw priority it will be a long time for grant with less invites to apply. 

You will know you have a case officer when they contact you requesting docunents for evidence or asking you to do medicals.


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

_shel said:


> Because 489 is a low priority visa and will be processed after higher priority visas have been granted. Family sponsored are even lower priority again. Due to the high amount of peoplle applying for it and its liw priority it will be a long time for grant with less invites to apply.
> 
> You will know you have a case officer when they contact you requesting docunents for evidence or asking you to do medicals.


Thanks shel. Got a very clear answer.


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

_shel said:


> Because 489 is a low priority visa and will be processed after higher priority visas have been granted. Family sponsored are even lower priority again. Due to the high amount of peoplle applying for it and its liw priority it will be a long time for grant with less invites to apply.
> 
> You will know you have a case officer when they contact you requesting docunents for evidence or asking you to do medicals.


Hi Shel,

I have another question if you don't mind. In my 489 state sponsorship letter they have mentioned an expiry date. Does this mean that my 489 visa should be granted before this date?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

No, that is a date by which you have to use it to apply.


----------



## kolute (Dec 22, 2013)

Does anyone who applied for 489 visa got there visa granted

Thanks 
Kolute


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

kolute said:


> Does anyone who applied for 489 visa got there visa granted
> 
> Thanks
> Kolute


applying soon


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi guys,

Does anyone know how we can know about that we have been allocated a CO if the CO doesn't contact us until the grant. I mean what sort of changes can occur in the application when they have seen our docs, meds etc.

Thanks


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

Well same case was with me bro I waited n at last I called diac n was on hold for more then 30 mins at last they answered n told me my case is with team 8 n I emailed team 8 also but no contact from CO yet so so suggest call diac n confirm whic team is handling your case


----------



## zonfishy (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi all,

Is changing the progress of uploaded documents in the visa app from required to received, an indication of a CO allocation?

I also found this forum about 489 SS applicants who got their grants in November 2013 . But not many.

489ers GRANTEES TIMELINE (State & Family Sponsored)

Thanks


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

I got the request from my CO to upload form 80 and some more experience proof like salaries credit in to the bank all this was reuested two days a go uploaded n emailed. them back that i uploaded, so i guess some work is going on lets hope to hear some good news soon.

Thanks will keep you guys updated


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

kolute said:


> Just wondering if anyone has received a similar response from a case officer?!
> 
> The visa you have applied for is part of the regional skilled category. The migration program planning level for this category has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.
> 
> ...


i got the same reply when i emailed them my spouse's passport biopages. they sent a confirmation email with this note...

Regional Sponsored visa applicants – please note:



In the skilled stream, of which your visa application is a part, priority processing arrangements and Migration Program planning levels have been designed to ensure the Australian economy gets the skills it needs now. The Migration Program planning levels for the visa category, Regional Sponsored, has a limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.

i got my CO on november.. :nono::nono:


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

_shel said:


> its the whole year, july to the end of june. You will not be invited or granted once their allocation has been granted, which it has.


pls tell me this is not for regional state sponsored...


----------



## fahaditq8 (Dec 30, 2010)

Guys i go the t grant (moderated) today so i think there is a hope for everyone of u for 489
Any questions please ask


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

fahaditq8 said:


> Guys i go the t grant (moderated) today so i think there is a hope for everyone of u for 489
> Any questions please ask


family or state 489 visa, If family, which region? occupation?, when did u applied?


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

fahaditq8 said:


> Guys i go the t grant (moderated) today so i think there is a hope for everyone of u for 489
> Any questions please ask


(moderated) ...i got an email received acknowledgment letter with this note below..not sure whats going on...i applied for southern inland regional state sponsorship...

Your email has been received by Adelaide GSM Team 4.

If you have attached documents to an email to this mailbox, this auto reply is confirmation of their receipt, no other confirmation email will be sent.

Regional Sponsored visa applicants – please note:

In the skilled stream, of which your visa application is a part, priority processing arrangements and Migration Program planning levels have been designed to ensure the Australian economy gets the skills it needs now. The Migration Program planning levels for the visa category, Regional Sponsored, has a limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.

This will mean processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the department cannot grant any application until the following program year, unless more visa places become available. Until that time, I cannot guarantee that your application will be decided in the immediate term, nor can I give an indication as to the likely timeframe. You can be assured, however, that the department will contact you when we are ready to finalise your visa application.


----------



## rali (Jun 5, 2013)

*Subclass 489 for Software Engineer*

Hi Friends,

I am a software Engineer, having + ACS skill assessment and IELTS 6 in each component with 65 points. Submitted EOI on 15 December 2013 for Subclass 489 Family Sponsor. When can I expect my invitation? Could someone predict me?
:fish2:


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

_shel said:


> Because 489 is a low priority visa and will be processed after higher priority visas have been granted. Family sponsored are even lower priority again. Due to the high amount of peoplle applying for it and its liw priority it will be a long time for grant with less invites to apply.
> 
> You will know you have a case officer when they contact you requesting docunents for evidence or asking you to do medicals.


Hello Shel,

I am 489 FS Electronic Engineer occupation applicant. I have applied in Aug 2013 and CO contacted me in OCt 2013 for further documents which I uploaded in same month.
In Dec 2013, I got this limited number of places email. 
In Jan 2014, I asked CO about any more docs required to process and CO replied that at present no further documents are required from my side again adjoining LIMITED PLACES email.

It is for sure that my file will be finalised may be after Jun 2014. 
But please reply that whether CO can give negative outcome for my case even after Jun 2014?
Or he or she has already processed my file and just waiting to get further seats to grant me visa..?
Please shed some light...

Thanks


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

what is this limited places???, early in August 2013, visa granted in 2-3 months, nowadays they are taking lot of time


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

guys what is 489 FS????, its called 489 RSM programme


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

my friend applied visa 489 on 29th August,On Monday, January 13, 2014 7:04 AM, Adelaide GSM Team 2 he got below mail


This application is currently being assessed


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

i have applied visa on 29th september, i got this mail on 29th nov

So we can spend as much time as possible processing visa applications, including yours, we do not respond to status update enquiries or acknowledge received documents. Further information about the visa processing time service standards is available at: Visa Processing Time Service Standards


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

planning level 2013-14 start from july 2013, but from august 2013 there are no maximum visa granted?????? how cud minnimum places left??


----------



## Varun1 (Sep 4, 2013)

_shel said:


> Because 489 is a low priority visa and will be processed after higher priority visas have been granted. Family sponsored are even lower priority again. Due to the high amount of peoplle applying for it and its liw priority it will be a long time for grant with less invites to apply.
> 
> You will know you have a case officer when they contact you requesting docunents for evidence or asking you to do medicals.


Hello Shel,

I am 489 FS Electronic Engineer occupation applicant. I have applied in Aug 2013 and CO contacted me in OCt 2013 for further documents which I uploaded in same month.
In Dec 2013, I got this limited number of places email.
In Jan 2014, I asked CO about any more docs required to process and CO replied that at present no further documents are required from my side again adjoining LIMITED PLACES email.

It is for sure that my file will be finalised may be after Jun 2014.
But please reply that whether CO can give negative outcome for my case even after Jun 2014?
Or he or she has already processed my file and just waiting to get further seats to grant me visa..?
Please shed some light...

Thanks


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Varun1 said:


> Hello Shel,
> 
> I am 489 FS Electronic Engineer occupation applicant. I have applied in Aug 2013 and CO contacted me in OCt 2013 for further documents which I uploaded in same month.
> In Dec 2013, I got this limited number of places email.
> ...


Hi Varun1,

I also in your boat. May be you are correct. My question is, still they issue 70 invitations per months. Onshore applicant have B visa and they can stay Auzi, but offshore applicant Like us, don't have that benefits. So, waiting ....

Chin.


----------

